# ETQ TGK72K12 Generator Parts?



## tdipaul (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I purchased this model back in mid 2012, just in time for Hurricane Sandy and it performed well for >60 hours...






Yesterday, in preparation for the upcoming hurricane season, I took the unit out, put fresh fuel in and ran for 10 minutes until dry. All good, but I noticed the pull cord was looking a little frayed. 

Upon looking up the company "ETQ" for a new cord, it appears they are no longer in biz. UGH. 

Does anyone know the brand name of the engines used in ETQ generators so I can cross shop for a new cord? 

Lifan?


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*Replacement Cord for ETQ TG72K12*

I have this generator. The company is out of business, but parts are available thru Generator Guru. As for your pull cord, I would remove the three screws holding the pul starter on (8mm). I say this not to be scary, but when I removed mine, the screw that held the pulley wheel, which has the spring was out - spring flew out. I couldn't see the sense in rewinding and went looking for another, If yours is alright, you could pull the knot up in the handle, cut it off, right at the knot, and use needle nose and get the knot up on the pull and slid it out that way. You can probably take it to any big box and measure against that rope, and cut it down accordingly. I mentioned the generator guru, they the recoil spring, but I am first opting for a Sten Brand Replacement Starter Complete that is for Honda Clones, of which this ETQ is; it was only about $15.00.....will see, keep ya posted. Ron


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you for the info!

How has yours been? How many hours on it?

I believe the way the frame is configured is the problem. The handle and frame are right in the way of a "normal" pull path. 

Pulling up high and the cord is put on an angle:



Pulling down low under the frame is awkward, but the path is much straighter:



Luckily the machine starts easily.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*Frame Probem*

I knew about rope placement from recommendatipns gleaned on Amazon and HD, two of the big sellers of this Gen. You can remove the screws and bring it up so the handle is a strait up pull. I did that and it works fine. I bought mine in Nov '10 while in FL...for one of those future storms. I never gased it or anything; I added oil, threw out the spark plug, added teaspoon of oil and put in an NGK and let it sit. We recently returned to VA, and I brought it here. I figured I would have to reflash it after almost five years, but it produced immediately. It fired on the second pull, roughed out, but smoothed out and ran fine. I was doing the break-in, shut it down and when I pulled the cord - the spring inside came loose and the end of pulling. I have ordered a Honda Clone for the GX390 engine, others say it works great - and cheap also. Rather than buy a battery for a product I might not have to run reguarly, I used my Jump Start to fire it off - works great. If you haven't read the comments on Amazon and HD about this model, you will get a good list of recommendations. Ron


----------



## Sparky2021 (Dec 3, 2020)

You can also go to Lowe's or home depot and buy a pull rope kit with rope and handle for a few bucks.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

tdipaul said:


> I believe the way the frame is configured is the problem. The handle and frame are right in the way of a "normal" pull path.
> Pulling up high and the cord is put on an angle:


That recoil starter can easily be repositioned to different orientations every 60 degrees. I have done that with a couple of my engines to optimize the pull angle. I would suggest one position CCW from the present location. Then you'll be able to pull it almost straight up.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I have seen others modify by doing a longer cord and roller mounted to the generator frame to improve pull angle and make the start a true no hand bashing event.

the cord material is a big issue on all of these generator sets.
the stens brands blue / black ropes are the best.
at least in the after market ropes.


----------



## StanShearer (3 mo ago)

Does anyone still ha e one of these?


----------

